# Adobe Releases Lightroom 4.1 RC2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9675"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9675" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9675"></a></div>
<strong>Adobe Lightroom 4.1 RC2


</strong>Adobe has released a new release candidate for Lightroom 4.1. It has added support for the Canon 60Da, the 5D Mark III was added in RC1.</p>
<p>There are various other bug fixes, most notably bugs from RC1.</p>
<ul>
<li>Lightroom 4 did not properly open external applications when using the “Edit In” functionality.</li>
<li>Point Curve adjustments made in Lightroom 3 have been restored.</li>
<li>Addressed performance issues in Lightroom 4, particularly when loading GPS track logs, using a secondary monitor, and the controls within the Develop module.</li>
<li>Ability to update DNG previews and metadata for more than 100 photos has been restored.</li>
<li>This update allows for improved viewing of subfolders and stacks in folders with a large number of photos.</li>
<li>It was possible that a layout of a saved book could be lost after quitting Lightroom 4.</li>
</ul>
<p>You can <a href="http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/" target="_blank">download RC2 from Adobe Labs</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 27, 2012)

cool. thanks for the info! Only took 3 minutes to download and install.


----------



## AlleyB (Apr 27, 2012)

The question is...will this make LR4 work any faster?


----------



## altenae (Apr 27, 2012)

How many RC's before the final version ?


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 27, 2012)

This new RC seems to address most of the issues customers had with 4.O. We need to see if the speed issue has been addressed for those that felt the original and RC1 were not responsive enough. There is a great bonus with a new feature in RC2 that addresses color fringing. I tried the controls and I really recommend your testing of this.

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/04/new-color-fringe-correction-controls.html#comments


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 27, 2012)

altenae said:


> How many RC's before the final version ?



I hope this is the last one but I am going to download this one. The new fringe correction feature sounds valuable and given the fact that most of the original issues sound resolved I am going to do some testing on my library. I have 3.6 and am happy with it.


----------



## gary (Apr 27, 2012)

I downloaded Lightroom 4 RC1 and every time I attempted to upload photo's direct from the 5D mkiii it would come back saying the files could not be recognised. I loaded RC2 today in the vain hope that this would solve the problem but alas still the same. I can load into DPP and then move to lightroom but not directly to lightroom. Anyone else experienced this problem. Its the same with all Raw settings


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad to see Flickr working again!


----------



## Bosman (Apr 28, 2012)

Ha, i was just going to let people know about this.


----------

